# Must have



## Paintmeup (Oct 8, 2010)

... Has just over taken the rotex in sales


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh jeeze. Everyone get out of Sean's way.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

you have a festool bottle cooler and you put a dos xx in it? where's the respect?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I swear, if I start to hear commercials with, "Stay green my friends.", I'll puke.


----------



## Sean Ackerman (Apr 3, 2012)

researchhound said:


> I swear, if I start to hear commercials with, "Stay green my friends.", I'll puke.


Haha.

The true question is, as mentioned above, why is there a Dos Equis in there!?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Oh jeeze. Everyone get out of Sean's way.


I saw this when it was posted and want you to acknowledge the restraint.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Acknowledged. I was just concerned since I know how easily your judgement is compromised by anything green.  :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Acknowledged. I was just concerned since I know how easily your judgement is compromised by anything green.  :whistling2:


Not just anything but the good stuff sure.


----------

